# ebay-rahmen



## TrialVirusOpfer (9. Oktober 2006)

hi,das geld ist knapp,aber ich müsste mal einen neuen rahmen haben.beim ebay stöbern fiel mir auf das es ständig ein angebot aus der selben stadt gibt,in dem ein trial rahmen für 90 ink. versand angeboten wird.ich würde jetzt gerne zuschalgen,aber vllt ist die qualität nicht empfehlenswert(???)und genau das ist meine frage.hier die daten+bild:

FLD633D26Zoll 

- Material: ALU7005 
- Rahmenhoehe: Mitte Achse bis Oberkante Sitzrohr 180 mm. 
- ohne Sattelstützenaufnahme
- Oberrohr:555mm 
- Hinterbaulaene: 385mm
- Steuerrohrlaenge:110mm
- Steuerrohr passt auf Steuersatz 1 1/8" 
- Tretlagergehaeuse mit Standard-Mass 70(mm)x1,37" x 24 für BSA Standard Tretlager
- Aufnahme fuer V-Brakes und Scheibenbremse
- fuer Reifenbereite:bis 2,5(ca.63mm)
- Farbe: wie auf dem Foto abgebildet
- Gewicht: 1,98kg


----------



## trialsrider (9. Oktober 2006)

hey ein kollege hat sich das ding gerade gekauft! ist so ein Darkhorse Rahmen wenn ich richtig sehe! Bin das teil mal probe gefahren! Also die Geometrie ist echt geil hat glaub ich auch das tretlager bei plus 20mm oder so!
Also fürn anfänger ist der Rahmen echt super! und wenn du nicht der aller schwerste Schranzer bist müsste der auch fürn anfang reichen!  


also ich würde sagen lohnt sich!  

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (9. Oktober 2006)

gut thx,ich würde sagen ist aber leider ein no-name rahmen.aber das heißt ja nicht das er direkt schlecht ist.dann noch die frage:was ist denn jetzt grob unter der bezeichnung"für den anfang" gefasst.also ich meine jetz ab welchem punkt sollte ich mich langsam nach einem neuen umsehen?ich weiß ich gucke schon wieder ewigkeiten in die zukunft...aber muss man ja wissen


----------



## ecols (10. Oktober 2006)

es fahren einige im forum darkhorse rahmen.. Eisbein ist glaub ich fan..


----------



## robs (10. Oktober 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> ...was ist denn jetzt grob unter der bezeichnung"für den anfang" gefasst....



Ich würde sagen darunter versteht man hier: Wenn du Techniken trainierst, bei denen ein Rahmenbruch der krasseren Art besonders gefährlich ist, also welche, wo es besonders rasant, hoch oder tief wird, solltest du einen erfahrungsgemäß stabilen Rahmen wählen.

Es gibt aber auch Leute hier, die sagen dass diese Rahmen zwar nicht besonders steif sind, aber trotzdem nicht schnell brechen. Die Konstruktion ist so gut wie andere.

Ich glaube für dich ist das eine gute Wahl.


----------



## roborider (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre den (einen ähnlichen) schon ein Jahr und es gibt keine Anzeichen von Rissen ...


----------



## digo (10. Oktober 2006)

Bei uns laufen zwei solche Rahmen rum, ohne Probleme. Von Qualitaet her sind die auch OK.


----------



## andre35i (10. Oktober 2006)

hallo leute ich gebe euch recht habe selber so einen rahmen...bin ganz zuvrieden damit...mach viel...und besonders auch hohes damit...und bis jetz ist nigs pasirt


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (10. Oktober 2006)

Gutaber es muss doch außer dem namen noch unterschiede geben,ich meine der rahmen hier kostet 90 INK. versand und z.B. in echo rahmen kostet vllt um die 400 ,ich weiß das teurer nicht gelich essere ist,aber da muss doch noch was sein.wenn nicht bestelll ich den nachher


----------



## koxxrider (10. Oktober 2006)

also ich hab mir auch mal so nen darkhorse rahmen gekauft. hat zwar micht lange gehalten aber fährt ganz ok. wenn du beim trialen bleiben willst wird früher oder später sowiso ein marken produkt fällig. bei mir war es auch so,  als erstes habe ich immer versucht alles so günstig wie nur möglich zu kaufen. dann kauft man das selbe teil mehrmals in günstig und dann kauft man weil man die fresse voll hat eh was richtige.

mein tip:alle teile nur einmal kaufen aber dafür das richtige, weil früher oder später kauft man eh das teuere.


----------



## nsrider (10. Oktober 2006)

Genau So Ist Es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (10. Oktober 2006)

Gilt genauso für Werkzeug!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (10. Oktober 2006)

ok thx für eure hilfen,rahmen ist bestellt und ich werde stolz zur post maschierendann noch die letzte frage:ich habe noch eine sun rimes double wide hinterradfelge da,welche ich gerne im trial fahren würde.sie ist schließlich satte 47 mm breit und ist eine downhillfelge.da sie aber sau schwer ist würde ich wie bei einer lochfelge zwichen den speichen einen käse entstehen lassen,sprich mit der bohrmaschiene ca. 4 löcher zwichen die speichen setzen,mit dem durhcmesser 1 cm.wäre das möglich?und wie würde das gehen,einfach dannn über die löcher  das felgenband dann schaluch und reifen drauf?dann wäre noch die frage ob die felge dadurch instabiel wird?wenn das ginge steht einem neuen trial nichts mehr entgegen^^


----------



## Eisbein (10. Oktober 2006)

so also wie vom ecols schon erwähnt bin ich totaler darkhorse freund und fan. ich selber fahre noch das ältere also das ganz kurze. Ich bin mit dem ding super zu frieden. ich habe schon richtig fette dellen im unterrohr und das ding hält super. Jo zur geo: Das´ist wie ein Ü-Ei man weis nie was kommt. aber so als richt wert für die neuen (FLD 633) kann man 1045- 1055mm radstand angeben, tretlager (martin da lags du recht falsch) ist meist 0, bei mir ists durch du kurze gabel ( P-Bone) bei -12mm, aber es geht. 
Nunja ich denke ein darkhorse ist ein guter rahmen, und wenn ich mal so schaue wie viele XTP`s schon bei kleinen sachen kaputt gegangen sind, sollte man vll. nicht immer nach dem motto billig=schlecht teuer oder markenprodukt = gut. 

also ich kann jedem der anfängt oder schon etwas besser ist nur ein Darkhorse empfehlen, vorallem weil man mit dem rad noch ein wenig mehr die Basics (balancieren) vertiefen muss und nicht gleich mit Gap drops anfängt obwohl man noch nicht mal Pedal kicks kann (so ist es ja bei vielen der fall). Das ist gut für die gesundheit und auch für den geldbeutel. 

Gruß Eisbein


----------



## roborider (10. Oktober 2006)

Ja kannste so machen .... der Felge tuts wohl nichts ... die Double Wide hat eh 5 Hohlkammern oder so , da ist ordentlich was zum Wegbohren


----------



## PoisonStreet (18. Juni 2008)

also ich bin den rahmen auch gefahren, war auch eigentlich ganz geil!
nur is hats mir vor kurzem das steuerrohr verzogen un ich konnte nich mehr lenken...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juni 2008)

Leichenfledderer.
Der Broken-Parts-Thread hÃ¤tt's auch getan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tholeytrials (23. Juni 2008)

zwei fertige bikes könnt ihr bestaunen im thread :450 Cutsom-Trialbike?


----------



## Surfmoe (23. Juni 2008)

Kannst mir mal nen Link schicken von dem Rahmen?


----------



## Tholeytrials (24. Juni 2008)

gib einfach bei ebay-suche folgendes ein: FLD trial bike ,bzw. bikefld (war wohln druckfehler des anbieters)

der wohl einzige nachteil an den bikes ist eben nur, dass sie nicht lackiert sind oder ein absolut billiger sprühlack verwendet wurde, daher kann ich nur empfehlen, den frame gut zu polieren und mit korrosionsschutz behandeln


----------



## Maxximum (25. Juni 2008)

der nicht lackierte rahmen ist aber phosphatiert.
also ist er bereits vor korosion geschützt oder etwa nicht??


----------



## Tholeytrials (25. Juni 2008)

phosphatfettschicht musst du entfernen um dich nicht bei jeder berührung damit zu verschmutzen.also gut polieren damit der frame nach was aussieht.


----------



## soma (25. Juni 2008)

Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass bei den FLD Rahmen der Steuerrohrwinkel nicht immer so ist, wie er in eBay ausgezeichnet ist?
Habe bei meinem FLD das Gefühl, dass der Winkel zu steil ist, so um die 75°.


----------



## Tholeytrials (26. Juni 2008)

bei diesem hersteller zu kaufen ist-wie eisbein schon sagte- wie beim ü-ei;
man weiß nie, was genau man bekommt, bei mir war der rahmen ganze 25mm höher als angegeben, ich habe das tretlager +35mm und der lenkwinkel bei meinem 633-10 passt auf meine federgabel mit 410mm einbaulänge ideal 
rahmengewicht betrug bei mir 1,85kg

das preis-leistungsverhältnis ist bei fulanda einfach nur top, da kann man nix falschmachen, bei mir jedenfalls sind alle schweißnähte super sauber verarbeitet.
an dem rahmen kamen nur 3-4 klitzekleine krätzerchen vor, die aber nicht weiterstören wenn man sticker draufpappt


fährt eigtl. jemand an nem darkhorse/fld hinten eine disc?hält das?
die aufnahme ist nämlich exact dieselbe wie bei den nosaint modellen urian und angel (ist mir bei nem bekannten aufgefallen)


----------



## Maxximum (26. Juni 2008)

hi
also ich hab ja auch so einen 633-10er und bin super zufrieden.

für 80 euro ist die verarbeitung auch echt top.
stimme Tholeytrials voll zu.

ich denke mal dass man als anfänger, der jetzt nicht so die speziellen geowünsche hat, mit dem bike extrem gut bedient ist.


----------



## tha_joe (31. August 2008)

Hey Folks, 
eine Frage zu den Ebay Rahmen FLD.
So wie ich das sehe haben die ja alle nur eine Aufnahme für VBrakes. Korrekt? Ich schaue mir den FLD655-10-20 Zöller an. Kann ich mit Adapter auf eine HS33 umbauen, und bekomme in Verbindung mit einem Brakebooster auch genug Biss?
Gruß Joe


----------



## hst_trialer (31. August 2008)

die hs 33 gehen doch mit den normlen evo-adaptern an alle canti-sockel dran. die gibt es nicht nur mit 4-punkt-aufnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (31. August 2008)

nutz die möglichkeite die dir geboten wird und fahr ne vernünftige bremse!


(V-Brake)


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (31. August 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Hey Folks,
> eine Frage zu den Ebay Rahmen FLD.
> So wie ich das sehe haben die ja alle nur eine Aufnahme für VBrakes. Korrekt? Ich schaue mir den FLD655-10-20 Zöller an. Kann ich mit Adapter auf eine HS33 umbauen, und bekomme in Verbindung mit einem Brakebooster auch genug Biss?
> Gruß Joe


 
ich hatte den rahmen in 20zoll,der evo adapter passt nicht,wegen der radbreite.hab mir aus ner alten gabelbrücke dann ne eigene maguraaufnahme gemacht


----------



## tha_joe (31. August 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten, habe mich aber jetzt doch für einen gebrauchten Rahmen aus dem Forum entschieden. Man fährt damit glaub ich besser...
Gruß Joe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. August 2008)

Sehr gute Entscheidung.


----------

